# Wider or bellier?



## Ample Pie (Aug 14, 2007)

As I posted in the "being in my 30's" thread, I've been having these mini fantasies flash through my mind lately. In them, what I see is myself in bed, indulging on sweets, and immediately growing exceptionally fatter. Specifically, I see my belly getting so large it grows to cover the bed, spreading my legs, and then hanging off the end of my bed. Yes, it's intense. Yes, it's only a fantasy. It turns me on to no end; I'll tell you that.

What's funny is that in my non-fantasy musings on weight gain, I imagine myself getting wider. I imagine my hips and butt swelling and how it would/will feel to brush both sides of a door frame as I walk through--or to have to squeeze through to get through at all. 

Essentially, I _consciously_ imagine myself getting wider, but these little mini fantasies don't contain much of that at all. They're all about the belly. I was talking to a friend about it and he admitted that when he imagines such things, it's always a matter of getting wider, too. So, I kind of wonder why my conscious mind is all about the width while my subconscious mind is all about the giant hanging belly.

A giant hanging belly does nothing for me in real life. I mean...*blush*...one bigger than I have now. As it is now, my belly sits in just such a way that is physically pleasing. If it were to start hanging lower, I'd be afraid I'd lose that and also have the added stress of it irritating my legs (not to mention making it even tougher to find clothes). All the same, my subconscious mind seems to have desires it's only sort of letting me in on .

Anyway, what I'm wondering is--for those of you (male and female) who are into gaining or even just fantasies of gaining--how do you see yourself growing? Specifically?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, I usually fantasized about my lady expanding until she is wedged in a doorway on the way to the kitchen or something .. or you know, yeah, that'd be hot.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 14, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I usually fantasized about my lady expanding until she is wedged in a doorway on the way to the kitchen or something .. or you know, yeah, that'd be hot.



Same here, only, well, not so much 'my lady' as me.  The whole door frame thing, though, is a HUGE turn on for me. (A fellow poster here by the name of Sparrow got me hooked on that particular fantasy [and hopeful reality].)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2007)

rebecca, you've pretty much summed up like 98% of my own fantasies... seeing as how i'm already pear shaped, most of my biggest turn ons include overstuffing myself at some buffet and getting huge fast, my hips getting so wide that i get stuck in the doorway on my way out (if i can even get out of the booth :blush...

don't get me wrong, it is still really hot to imagine my belly getting so full and swollen that it sticks out so far that i can't reach around it to rub it... :blush:

i'm an ass girl, but i dig my belly too. and arms. and my face. and my thighs. basically anything, not gonna lie.


----------



## TS Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Two girls discussing their stuck-in-a-doorway fantasies? 

Am I dreaming or dead?

Have either of you tried (or considered trying) the fantasy on a smaller scale? Like, until you do get fat enough to fill a doorway, have you looked for any narrower places or smaller passageways you might get stuck in at your current size? For practice? 

I love all sorts of stucks, but I recently discovered that my closet door opens in such a way as to take up most of the hallway, leaving a 15 inch gap, so doorway style stucks have been on my mind. 

Of course no BBWs have been to my new apartment. Or at least none that I could say "hey would you mind trying to walk through the hallway with the closet door like this so I can watch you get stuck?"



- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2007)

maybe i'm weird but i can't have one without the other- in fantasies or reality. this may be because of how my body accommodates new ponds. it seems like no matter how much i gain, half of it goes to my belly and the other half to my hips. in my fantasies, it's almost the same thing. an almost equal amount goes both places making me round out perfectly. a little more goes to my belly, but mostly it's even. 

as for stuck in the door way fantasies? ohhh man. don't even get me started. the hottest part is the city in which i live has a million and one stuckage opportunities.. turnstiles to get on the train, tiny booths at old diners that haven't been updated ever, gates to block carts from leaving the store and entering the parking lots, seating on busses, etc. in many of my fantasies i end up stuck in the booth at the restaurant where i am eating.. and then stuck again getting though the turnstile for the train..


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2007)

1) I think this thread has a good chance of becoming the most highly viewed weight board thread not featuring pictures. I can imagine a lot of folks reading what the first few ladies have posted many, many, times!

2) In my growing fantasies it is very specifically wider. In reality I unfortunately put weight mostly in my gut. Whether the fantasy is just to be different from reality, or if I like all the other little signs of being fat more than bellies in particular, I don't know. I don't really have 'stuck' fantasies at all, my fantasy benchmark for getting bigger is generally how hard it is to do things. I don't generally have rapid expansion fantasies, but if I did my mark of how much bigger I'd gotten would probably be finding it hard to walk all the way out to the car--a trip that was easy on the way in.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's the thing--I don't get stuck much. Even with as big as I am, I have an uncanny ability to squeeze through small spaces. Not always, of course, because I am rather ungainly with this belly always pulling me forward and down, lol, but a lot of times. I lived in Chicago for a year and I adored every single thing about it. The gates blocking the carts from leaving store doors were the things that often caught me--not the turnstiles or even the diner booths funnily enough. 

It isn't so much the 'stuckness' that does it for me in the doorway fantasies, it's the pure physical proof that I'm getting bigger and wider! I <3 that.



Ivy said:


> maybe i'm weird but i can't have one without the other- in fantasies or reality. this may be because of how my body accommodates new ponds. it seems like no matter how much i gain, half of it goes to my belly and the other half to my hips. in my fantasies, it's almost the same thing. an almost equal amount goes both places making me round out perfectly. a little more goes to my belly, but mostly it's even.
> 
> as for stuck in the door way fantasies? ohhh man. don't even get me started. the hottest part is the city in which i live has a million and one stuckage opportunities.. turnstiles to get on the train, tiny booths at old diners that haven't been updated ever, gates to block carts from leaving the store and entering the parking lots, seating on busses, etc. in many of my fantasies i end up stuck in the booth at the restaurant where i am eating.. and then stuck again getting though the turnstile for the train..


----------



## TS Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

You too Ivy?!

I've been on Dimensions eleven years and I think this is the first time I've ever heard stuck fantasies from a female perspective. Is it the "proof" part of the fantasy that you enjoy like Rebecca said? Or are there other elements to it?


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

Well...conciously, if I gain I really hope it'll go to my legs or arms or something, but in any fantasy, it's just kind of anything/everything, I guess.


Though, I don't think I've ever had stuck in whatever fantasies. I suppose I'll get back to the thread on that one?


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't use to get stuck, ever! The past 2-3 weeks though have been full of tight squeeze and stuckage incidents. The turnstiles get me if i walk through head on because of how big my hips are. I can still do it, it's just really, really tight. The shopping cart guards on the other hand, forget about it. If i don't turn sideways I will not fit through. And even then, my belly is pushing against the damn thing. 

I love this city, in spite of the fact that I constantly feel too fat for it these days.



Rebecca said:


> Here's the thing--I don't get stuck much. Even with as big as I am, I have an uncanny ability to squeeze through small spaces. Not always, of course, because I am rather ungainly with this belly always pulling me forward and down, lol, but a lot of times. I lived in Chicago for a year and I adored every single thing about it. The gates blocking the carts from leaving store doors were the things that often caught me--not the turnstiles or even the diner booths funnily enough.
> 
> It isn't so much the 'stuckness' that does it for me in the doorway fantasies, it's the pure physical proof that I'm getting bigger and wider! I <3 that.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I didn't use to get stuck, ever! The past 2-3 weeks though have been full of tight squeeze and stuckage incidents. The turnstiles get me if i walk through head on because of how big my hips are. I can still do it, it's just really, really tight. The shopping cart guards on the other hand, forget about it. If i don't turn sideways I will not fit through. And even then, my belly is pushing against the damn thing.
> 
> I love this city, in spite of the fact that I constantly feel too fat for it these days.



Haha, that's like me in Boston. I have to SQUEEEEEZE through the turnstile things. If I go head on, I can't even get through. I have to like go in sideways and lift my bag up.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> You too Ivy?!
> 
> I've been on Dimensions eleven years and I think this is the first time I've ever heard stuck fantasies from a female perspective. Is it the "proof" part of the fantasy that you enjoy like Rebecca said? Or are there other elements to it?



Yeah, it is definitely the proof factor for me. I never used to get stuck and many of these things never used to be a tight fit and now that I've been gaining, they are. And they're proof of how I have actually gained, it's not just my imagination.. which is hot. haha


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Ivy, let's ride the L together one day--squeezed into a two seater--and be all jiggly.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Ivy, let's ride the L together one day--squeezed into a two seater--and be all jiggly.



hahaha! yessss! uncomfortable as all hell but so fun!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

Ivy said:


> hahaha! yessss! uncomfortable as all hell but so fun!


I think I'd be giggling too much to notice how uncomfortable it is. :blush: 

Inside seat or outside seat?


----------



## Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I think I'd be giggling too much to notice how uncomfortable it is. :blush:
> 
> Inside seat or outside seat?



one by the door! i'll take the outside so the bar can dig into my hip instead of yours haha


----------



## TS Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Have any of you ever purposely chosen a squeeze? Like deciding not to turn sideways or picking the chair with armrests or "accidently" grabbing the wrong size pants on your way to the dressing room? Or are these just thrilling thoughts in the back of your mind when something comes up?

As for wider/bellier, I've noticed in fantasies/realities revolving around girls I've dated and girls I've known, my first thoughts are towards hips/widths/pears, but in person I go straight for the belly.


----------



## Caine (Aug 16, 2007)

Man alive, this is all about one of my most fav things possible!!! Girl getting huge and not able to fit through a door or into something or get out? pure nirvana to watch and a bliss come true. My only problem is that there are no really great BBW's around here tha tare single or my age... So Cal sucks for this reason alone...


----------



## Midori (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow ... this thread has given me a whole new aspect of life to ponder. It has never occured to me that people would find it erotic to be stuck someplace because I have such serious claustrophobia issues. I suppose the turnstyle things wouldn't bother me but getting stuck in a closed in space is like my own phobia version of hell. ACK! 

Maybe I'll start looking for more -open- places to get stuck and check it out! ~grins~

&#9834;midori


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 16, 2007)

Midori said:


> Wow ... this thread has given me a whole new aspect of life to ponder. It has never occured to me that people would find it erotic to be stuck someplace because I have such serious claustrophobia issues. I suppose the turnstyle things wouldn't bother me but getting stuck in a closed in space is like my own phobia version of hell. ACK!
> 
> Maybe I'll start looking for more -open- places to get stuck and check it out! ~grins~
> 
> &#9834;midori



Fears and fetishes are closer than you think. There are claustrophobes who enjoy sexually being shoved under beds or into closets by dominatrices. And to Freud myself out, I have food issues that I'm pretty sure helped shape my thing for feeding others.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

in addition to the feeling of progress i would guess that fear is a huge part for me.. i'm actually pretty claustrophobic. 



Midori said:


> Wow ... this thread has given me a whole new aspect of life to ponder. It has never occured to me that people would find it erotic to be stuck someplace because I have such serious claustrophobia issues. I suppose the turnstyle things wouldn't bother me but getting stuck in a closed in space is like my own phobia version of hell. ACK!
> 
> Maybe I'll start looking for more -open- places to get stuck and check it out! ~grins~
> 
> &#9834;midori


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy GOD, this is certainly the most interesting conversation I have ever heard. It is amazing to hear this from the perspective of the actual girls, the big cuties who get to expirience this. I had always wondered if these BBWs ever really fantasized about getting bigger, or if that was just us guys. But now I know. And now I'm all hot.

-Ty


----------



## asmodeus (Aug 16, 2007)

What a superb thread! I have always been an FA and get really turned on by the sort of posts we have been seeing. I am a man who has always been chunky but recently I have also been growing a belly. This was never an intention, but just happened and I was surprised to find out how great it feels. Stuckage in my experience just happens too. Whether it is a table in a burger bar or other places, I find my belly pushes up against the edge and then fits even tighter when I have finished eating. I too thought that this was just a male pleasure and I am really turned on to find ladies can feel the same way. But are there ladies who find this attactive in men? Lets have more of this thread.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 16, 2007)

first off, I love this thread, this is what I joined for 9yrs. ago these types of talks, somewhere along the way people got away from it, now people are returning to it, so I will too.

when I fantastize about myself gaining, I'm always wider and rounder all over, while in reality most ends up in my belly which is nice, I love bellies too, not just an ass man. what I hate about my own gaining is how fat shows up in my face and around my neck, rather than going say to make love handles, make my ass, hips or thighs bigger. I also hate growing out of my favorite clothes, cause my taste in clothes stays the same, while the choices available are usually to my tastes Blah. I am not a wallflower and don't like dressing like one. I'm also not a clothing designer, I'm a cook/baker with dreams of owning my own store front. If someone in the clothing industry would like so strong hints as to my style and wants to help BHM everywhere, I'll make the donuts.

I've also got a real fasination with my growing boobs, I love the way when they're bigger they rest on top of my belly, some people think it's a mark of shame for a guy to have boobs, I take it as a sign of how fat I'm getting.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, I wanna know how many females here are attracted to gaining bhm, we hear rumors, even yahoo has dozens of groups dedicated to the subject, but it's full of men looking, not so much the female chasing or looking for us. Can anyone prove this statement wrong, we're all ears.....


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

Firstly, I want to say that, after tonight, I know that even when I'm actively fantasizing, it's all about the belly. I may wish that I were growing wider--and man do I think hips and asses of the wide variety are hot--but for me, it really is about the belly when it comes to pure carnal joy 

Also...I have experienced that after meal fullness that causes you to be tighter in the booth than when you arrived. Also, the last time I went to a buffet it was a struggle to get BACK in my van when we left.

It was a nice bit of private joy for me.



asmodeus said:


> What a superb thread! I have always been an FA and get really turned on by the sort of posts we have been seeing. I am a man who has always been chunky but recently I have also been growing a belly. This was never an intention, but just happened and I was surprised to find out how great it feels. Stuckage in my experience just happens too. Whether it is a table in a burger bar or other places, I find my belly pushes up against the edge and then fits even tighter when I have finished eating. I too thought that this was just a male pleasure and I am really turned on to find ladies can feel the same way. But are there ladies who find this attactive in men? Lets have more of this thread.


----------



## Emy (Aug 16, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> Have any of you ever purposely chosen a squeeze? Like deciding not to turn sideways or picking the chair with armrests or "accidently" grabbing the wrong size pants on your way to the dressing room? Or are these just thrilling thoughts in the back of your mind when something comes up?
> 
> As for wider/bellier, I've noticed in fantasies/realities revolving around girls I've dated and girls I've known, my first thoughts are towards hips/widths/pears, but in person I go straight for the belly.



I've purposely chosen to squeeze in somewhere...I have most of my weight in my hips and thighs and butt. Oftentimes I have bought pants, or picked up pants to try on that are purposely too small because the idea of getting too big for my pants is highly exciting.

As for the belly...that is quite intriguing as well. ^^


----------



## troubadours (Aug 16, 2007)

Emy said:


> I've purposely chosen to squeeze in somewhere...I have most of my weight in my hips and thighs and butt. Oftentimes I have bought pants, or picked up pants to try on that are purposely too small because the idea of getting too big for my pants is highly exciting.
> 
> As for the belly...that is quite intriguing as well. ^^



agreed  i love trying to squeeze my way into pants i've outgrown hehe


----------



## Emy (Aug 16, 2007)

troubadours said:


> agreed  i love trying to squeeze my way into pants i've outgrown hehe



~Laughs~ Yup- it's quite exciting. ^^


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

I haven't really chosen to squeeze into anything (except once into my old "skinny" jeans, but then I realized that was a lost cause and threw them away). 

BUT!

guh...confession time.

I met this fellow and he makes me want to squeeze into tight places with him--sleeping bags, his clothes, booths, etc etc.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 16, 2007)

Rebecca, 

My Fantasy is getting Wider that is a huge turn on to me I like the sound of that and that is what 100% of my Roleplays are based on its just the trouble of finding willing participants to Roleplay with me so any guys out there who like doing Weight Gain Roleplays please im me a.s.a.p.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 17, 2007)

Bellier!! I vote for bellier!!


----------



## olly5764 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have never really seen them as seperate, I am definately a belly man, and as your belly gets bigger, so does everything else so you get wider. My vote, Bellier.
On the subject of fantasies, one of mine is to feed my girl friend untill she is so fat that her belly, ass, and thighs totally sawmp our bed, and her fat hangs all the way to the floor on all sides and starts to spread accross the floor, or making a woman so big, her height is no longer given in pounds, but in tons.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll take hippier, bellier, buttier please...3 scoops full

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, this is the best thread ever. 

Rebecca, Ivy, Troubadours (did I miss anyone) you three are probably gonna have to start beating us FAs off with sticks.

That said, I think one of the hottest things about big BBWs is seeing the changes.... one that hasn't been mentioned is a belly that becomes so big that it hits the steering wheel in a car. When a big girls sits in a car there's just something so sexy about the way her belly rests on her lap, hopefully big enough that the seatbelt is barely able to get around it. 

I travel a lot for work, and should mention that my ultimate fantasy would be to come home after a week or two away and find that my wife has been eating to her heart's content while I was away, and gained enough that she was noticably fatter... belly straining against her pants, shirt unable to hide her bigger curves... Ok, gotta find a bucket of cold water here.

Steve


----------



## palndrm (Aug 18, 2007)

Steve, I share that intense fantasy as well....
My other fave is a long lazy fattening road trip in a RV where the both of us eat our way through the country, completely letting ourselves go and noticing how we increasingly fill our clothes and seats while still keeping the RV overstocked with road snacks and stopping to fill ourselves up any chance we get. Half the fun would also be teasing each other lovingly about the changes, how she looks over and sees my fat paunch inching toward the steering wheel or I look over and notice her fatter, wider profile as she fattly sits there, lazily working her way through a pint of ben and jerrys, chubby hubby of course! There was a story with a similar storyline in an old Buf mag. and the illustration as just as much of a turn on.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, well, one of my dreams is to take the BBQ tour across America trying all the various regional BBQs (at least once each).

Man, I so want to do that. Or _this roadtrip_.



palndrm said:


> Steve, I share that intense fantasy as well....
> My other fave is a long lazy fattening road trip in a RV where the both of us eat our way through the country, completely letting ourselves go and noticing how we increasingly fill our clothes and seats while still keeping the RV overstocked with road snacks and stopping to fill ourselves up any chance we get. Half the fun would also be teasing each other lovingly about the changes, how she looks over and sees my fat paunch inching toward the steering wheel or I look over and notice her fatter, wider profile as she fattly sits there, lazily working her way through a pint of ben and jerrys, chubby hubby of course! There was a story with a similar storyline in an old Buf mag. and the illustration as just as much of a turn on.



And screw the pints and bring on the Vermonster. I don't mess around.

Lastly, I can already drive with my belly.

First person to help me realize these dreams gets a love slave for life.*


*maybe, I can be tempestuous and variable.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2007)

That BBQ tour would be so cool.. er.. Hot! 

Although, I think I would get stuck in Memphis.. but eventually I'd like to get to the Red Pepper BBQ in the Carolinas.. before returning to Texas Pit.


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 18, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I haven't really chosen to squeeze into anything (except once into my old "skinny" jeans, but then I realized that was a lost cause and threw them away).
> 
> BUT!
> 
> ...


Then Squish him into a flap-jack, girl!!! Then add peach compote, because well, peaches are hot.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

a girl can dream, can't she?  

View attachment 25130


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 18, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Yeah, well, one of my dreams is to take the BBQ tour across America trying all the various regional BBQs (at least once each).
> 
> Man, I so want to do that. Or _this roadtrip_.
> 
> ...


Oh, you have to get to Memphis in May!! You will adore it! Vendors, BBQ teams happy to provide samples, the Mississippi River, and Beale Street with all the music and downtown restaurants!! It's too awesome to stand. Except for the heat, but hey, that just gives you an excuse to bring out the tank tops and hot pants


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



Subtle.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



May your dream come true!


----------



## TS Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?



That's just crazy, I had the SAME DREAM.

What are the odds?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



Meow!!! gorgeous pic.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 19, 2007)

You can already drive using your belly, I'm very impressed. I've had a similar fantasty of driving across America eating at both burger joints & buffets, and could use some lessons in driving with my belly. I have been about to steer with my knee pretty well though.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I haven't really chosen to squeeze into anything (except once into my old "skinny" jeans, but then I realized that was a lost cause and threw them away).
> 
> BUT!
> 
> ...



Tell us more about this guy. o.o

Is he dreamy? =D


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 19, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Tell us more about this guy. o.o
> 
> Is he dreamy? =D



He has his moments


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> He has his moments



[Jon Stewart] Go ooooonnn. [/Jon Stewart]


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 19, 2007)

Quite the thread, peeps. Personally, I find the belly hang pretty hot, although there is some deviation between fantasy and reality. Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 20, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> He has his moments



awww Rebecca found a man


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 20, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> awww Rebecca found a man



Jebus cripes, no I haven't. 

Talking to someone (and flirting with them) is not the same as 'having a man.'

He merely makes the idea of being squished and stuck more appealing than it is on its own.

You just totally freaked me out. Don't say stuff like that.


----------



## Cypress_bbw (Aug 20, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Anyway, what I'm wondering is--for those of you (male and female) who are into gaining or even just fantasies of gaining--how do you see yourself growing? Specifically?



*I'm a real time gainer, even though I too have many, many dreams and fantasies about growing in a certain way. I want a big super round pregnant looking belly. Thats how I want to see myself growing. 

However, I have a saggy belly currently, its rounding out towards the top and starting to push breasts to the sides somewhat (which I think is en creditably hot btw!) my belly apron is growing too. If I can have the lower part of my belly pop and round out even though it covers my mound I would be very super pleased with it too. My joy is the feeling of my belly and body as it moves, jiggles and bounces about on its own, and the pleasures I receive from it.

Hope this has helped you! *


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 25, 2007)

troubadours - thanks for that cute picture! In combination with your question, it became just super-cute! Dream on, and good luck...!

/ CuslonGodibb



troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 25, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Jebus cripes, no I haven't.
> 
> Talking to someone (and flirting with them) is not the same as 'having a man.'
> 
> ...



haha sorry didn't mean to tie you down to one man. My girl and I just celibrated our 8th month aniversery today


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 27, 2007)

I get a little piece of reality. The door to my walk-in shower at home is just a bit narrow for Kat. She doesn't get stuck, but the sound of her belly rubbing across the frame as she presses in and out drives me absolutely nuts!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright, here's the problem with entering our bathroom. The door only opens at a 45 degree angle, due to a linen cabinet behind it, while the sink and counter it sets in also stick out leaving 18" between the door knob and the edge of the bathroom sink to squeeze in between. It can be a bit tight on me and I'm only 210 currently, but my pear-shaped 300+lb wife has more of a tight fit squeezing into the bathroom. There's no rushing to the bathroom at the last minute here unless you want so bruises on you belly, hips or butt areas.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Russ2d (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a great thread :wubu: 

Troubadours very nice pic... yum

Rebecca I am sure being squished by you would be wonderful!

Cypress... Oh my, I love saggy soft jiggly bellies/bodies

It's threads like this that make an FA's day!!

Oh please, by all means continue ...


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 28, 2007)

While my actual increase in size did result in some "tight fits" in certain situations such as squeezing through tight spaces, the reality is far from my being too wide to fit though normal spaces. I suppose the closest my girlfriend and I came to such notions was more as a form or playful teasing than actual fantasy.

As I grew larger, both wider and "out front," my girlfriend began to sometimes joke, "If you keep growing like this, I doubt you will be able to fit through the front door." Or similarly, she began questioning whether we would both be able to fit in the shower together. But, as I said, she was only joking.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 28, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130


 
Funny thing is...I think that would make many of the guys who see that photo dream even more, particularly with the prospect of the dream being fulfilled!! 
:smitten:


----------



## taetaegrrl (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah! I completely understand that! When I started out, I was pretty proportional. Other than a "belly roll" I noticed was getting more obvious - I was still pretty much proportionally gaining when I hit the 230lb. mark or so, where I held steady for a while.

Then, I went through another gaining "spurt" - and noticed it was mostly going right to my belly. I got the "hanging apron" effect pretty quickly, and didn't care so much for that, except noticing it looked pretty cool when I sat down with it resting on my thighs.

For me, I think the biggest personal "turn on" about my weight gain has been the effect my weight has on things around me .... not as much my change in shape. (I love sitting on my front porch swing, for example. It still supports me, amazingly, but it makes really loud creaking sounds when I sit on it, and actually bows in the middle if I sit right in the center of it.) But as more lbs. have gone to my belly, I am starting to see it fill out and get a little rounder. I like the idea that even standing up, my DD chest will be able to rest on the top of it if I'm braless.)




Cypress_bbw said:


> *I'm a real time gainer, even though I too have many, many dreams and fantasies about growing in a certain way. I want a big super round pregnant looking belly. Thats how I want to see myself growing.
> 
> However, I have a saggy belly currently, its rounding out towards the top and starting to push breasts to the sides somewhat (which I think is en creditably hot btw!) my belly apron is growing too. If I can have the lower part of my belly pop and round out even though it covers my mound I would be very super pleased with it too. My joy is the feeling of my belly and body as it moves, jiggles and bounces about on its own, and the pleasures I receive from it.
> 
> Hope this has helped you! *


----------



## altered states (Aug 30, 2007)

First of all, yes, this may be the best (almost) pictureless thread ever. Also, props to the Dimensions people for segregating this board. I used to post stories of sightings and fantasies all the time but got tired of being scolded for my one-dimensionality (no pun intended).

I live on Staten Island and take the ferry daily to Manhattan. There aren't any turnstiles anymore (the ferry is free), but there are waist-high, hi-tech-looking, turnstile-like barrier posts spaced about 2 feet apart. They seem to serve no purpose, except to slow people down a little when they're running late for a particular boat. Anyho, I think an FA can make a great afternoon out of watching various larger bbws squeeze their way through these things. They're rounded and smooth and hug big hips just so. The other day I caught a young, very big-assed, big-bellied Amazon try to squeeze through front-ways, think better of it, then turn sideways, only to barely make it - and then only by lifting her belly up and over the barrier post. I almost collapsed right there and the rest of the morning was pretty much a blur. There is one set of posts at the end of the row that's double-wide, for wheelchairs and such, and there's an extremely super-sized babe who shares my schedule who uses that entrance automatically, much to my chagrin. I wish I would have been there the day she discovered the average-width entrances couldn't handle her anymore.

Another transportation-related squeeze sighting: The older wooden NYC subway benches have solid arm rests at fairly narrow intervals. A lot of big-bottomed commuters don't even bother to use these (a size discrimination issue, no doubt, for another board...), but occasionally I'll catch a particularly squishy bbw stuff her butt in there, against all apparent physical laws.

Only once have I seen a woman wide enough so that when sitting in one of the subway 2-seaters, her hip stuck out the open space in the armrest, sort of blocking the doorway a bit. Memorable, though.


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



Hells yeah she can and if it becomes a reality? all the better!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the stuckage thing too. I'm a ass thighs legs guy, and the though of a lady growing a pair of hips beyond the door frame is incredibly sexy to me. Getting stuck getting arund because of her oh so juciy thighs and butt mmmhmm. Yessir thats one hellava dream to make come true! If there is a god and I hope there is, may he grant us a day where we fas can see that atleast. 

I've been very inspired by the weight boards recently. I think i'm going to draw a bbw getting stuck in a door way now..

Ta Ta...


-Jon


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 30, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> First of all, yes, this may be the best (almost) pictureless thread ever. Also, props to the Dimensions people for segregating this board. I used to post stories of sightings and fantasies all the time but got tired of being scolded for my one-dimensionality (no pun intended).
> 
> I live on Staten Island and take the ferry daily to Manhattan. There aren't any turnstiles anymore (the ferry is free), but there are waist-high, hi-tech-looking, turnstile-like barrier posts spaced about 2 feet apart. They seem to serve no purpose, except to slow people down a little when they're running late for a particular boat. Anyho, I think an FA can make a great afternoon out of watching various larger bbws squeeze their way through these things. They're rounded and smooth and hug big hips just so. The other day I caught a young, very big-assed, big-bellied Amazon try to squeeze through front-ways, think better of it, then turn sideways, only to barely make it - and then only by lifting her belly up and over the barrier post. I almost collapsed right there and the rest of the morning was pretty much a blur. There is one set of posts at the end of the row that's double-wide, for wheelchairs and such, and there's an extremely super-sized babe who shares my schedule who uses that entrance automatically, much to my chagrin. I wish I would have been there the day she discovered the average-width entrances couldn't handle her anymore.
> 
> ...



Actually the end seats on the wooden benches are the most comfortable, and seem to be slightly wider. It was hell when the ferry terminal used to have the wooden benches though. The new ones are much more width friendly, less squeeziness.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 30, 2007)

okay.... so after reading this thread I decided to try my ten day old drawing l33t skillz..


quality is low.. will have better ones up on deviantart...

Enjoy STUCKAGE IN A DOOR!!!!!


----------



## neptitude (Sep 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



(Not the best morph I've ever done, but... a quick stab at making some of your dream come true. )


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome morph! thats just awesome, now we just need to wait on her growing to that point naturally!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 3, 2007)

neptitude said:


> (Not the best morph I've ever done, but... a quick stab at making some of your dream come true. )



aw how sweet, i've been morph'd!

ps - WIDER!


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> aw how sweet, i've been morph'd!
> 
> ps - WIDER!



ROFL!!! not large enough there?!? you forgot to make sure you he gets you right where you wannabe morphed!!!


----------



## Shy Aurora (Sep 3, 2007)

I live in an ancient high rise. It has tiny showers with even tinier doors. Getting in is a tight fit to say the least. I have to get in sideways and even then I have to compress myself. I hope this partially sates getting stuck fantasies


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 3, 2007)

I love my big belly, but I have always wondered what it would be like to have one big belly roll rather than my two smaller belly rolls. And I would seriously, seriously love to have a rounder, fatter ass.


----------



## dedhart (Sep 3, 2007)

Shy Aurora said:


> I live in an ancient high rise. It has tiny showers with even tinier doors. Getting in is a tight fit to say the least. I have to get in sideways and even then I have to compress myself. I hope this partially sates getting stuck fantasies


pics please!


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 3, 2007)

Whenever I imagine my g/f getting fatter, it's always the belly and the thighs. The big thing for me is when the belly hang goes below the waistband of her jeans or sweatpants. I love it when it pooches out under the waistband. It's hot.


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 4, 2007)

> aw how sweet, i've been morph'd!
> 
> ps - WIDER!




I think I love you Troubadours


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 4, 2007)

> I love my big belly, but I have always wondered what it would be like to have one big belly roll rather than my two smaller belly rolls.




I love your 2 belly rolls, it's like your belly is a pair of giant puffy soft lips :kiss2: ready to give the most pleasureable kiss. Great boobs too!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 4, 2007)

Now, that's a really nice description, Russ2d! I couldn't have said it better myself, that's a fact. And Sasha - thank you for being the way you are and being proud of it!

/ CuslonGodibb



Russ2d said:


> I love your 2 belly rolls, it's like your belly is a pair of giant puffy soft lips :kiss2: ready to give the most pleasureable kiss. Great boobs too!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 4, 2007)

Caine - I so agree! Awesome morph and awesome girl, I'd say. Good luck with getting there, troubadours!

/ CuslonGodibb



Caine said:


> Awesome morph! thats just awesome, now we just need to wait on her growing to that point naturally!


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

troubadours said:


> ps - WIDER!



Who am I to argue with that?  

View attachment trouby_morph.jpg


----------



## Caine (Sep 5, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> Who am I to argue with that?



dude, that is so totally awesome right there!


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I love my big belly, but I have always wondered what it would be like to have one big belly roll rather than my two smaller belly rolls. And I would seriously, seriously love to have a rounder, fatter ass.



I would have done one with the second part too...but your derrière isn't featured in any of your bigcutie preview pics  

View attachment sash_morph.jpg


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 5, 2007)

TS Monkey - I am amazed by your photo editing skills! Impressing!

And Sasha looks totally lovely and admirable either way.  Just lovely.

/ CuslonGodibb



TS Monkey said:


> I would have done one with the second part too...but your derrière isn't featured in any of your bigcutie preview pics


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 5, 2007)

Yowzers! Nice one, TS! I love that pic of troubadors!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Sasha, I gotta tell you about a t-shirt I bought while at this famous steak house in Ind. known for they're rolls and strawberry jam as well. So anyway, while eating there last month I notice the bus boys all wearing this white t-shirt which says on the front "Got Rolls?" then an ad for the restaurant on the backside, and they were sold for $10. 

I like the rolls at that place, but I bought and wear that t-shirt so as to ask the questions to anyone reading it, right, fa humor. 

Well it gets better, trust me, I wore the t-shirt to work today, (a local bean canning factory in Ill.) this black chick that got hired same day as me, is walking by me and read my shirt, and asked what kind of rolls you like?, I told her "why sweet rolls, of course." and smiled big, she knew what I meant too as she returned the smile.

And since I'm here, gotta tell you, I love your pics at the BigCuties yahoo group I saw recently and your comment from above, I have to applaud a woman who wishes for a rounder & fatter ass


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## FatGirlLover (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to say, I prefer multiple belly rolls, like Sasha's. I love Heathers too, am I the only one who thinks she actually has *three* belly rolls? Two big bellies with a smaller one below her breasts!:eat2: the pic below shows just how sexy this looks wouldn't you agree?

And of course no great bellies would be complete without those massive soft thighs....:smitten: 

View attachment heath_tinypink_FF.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Sep 7, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> Who am I to argue with that?



one day... :wubu: thanks ts!!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 7, 2007)

FatGirlLover said:


> I have to say, I prefer multiple belly rolls, like Sasha's. I love Heathers too, am I the only one who thinks she actually has *three* belly rolls? Two big bellies with a smaller one below her breasts!:eat2: the pic below shows just how sexy this looks wouldn't you agree?
> 
> And of course no great bellies would be complete without those massive soft thighs....:smitten:



i have the three you speak of. my lil underboob roll is catching up lately, it's pretty awesome


----------



## FatGirlLover (Sep 7, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i have the three you speak of. my lil underboob roll is catching up lately, it's pretty awesome



Nice! *That* I would like to see :wubu:


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! And anytime Trouby, good luck!

Curiosity strikes me, as I posted my playground request on the paysite board, for the ladies who fantasize of using doorways as a marker for their growth, do you enjoy comparisons as well? Like comparing your size to thinner women? Being unable to trade clothes with a friend you passed in size? 

I've always imagined a follow-the-leader fantasy, with a BBW trying to follow a thinner friend in/through somewhere/something and not being able to fit. 

The Love & Rockets comic Ghost Of Hoppers had a great bit in which the character Maggie tries to follow a friend thinner through a gap in the fence and has trouble fitting through.


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 7, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> okay.... so after reading this thread I decided to try my ten day old drawing l33t skillz..
> 
> 
> quality is low.. will have better ones up on deviantart...
> ...



Sweet! Looking forward to your deviantArt site.


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to agree with what Ivy said early on in the thread about not being able to have one without the other. Wide hips and a round soft rear goes hand in hand with a soft round belly. But in the original post, I also tend to fantasize focusing more on the belly than anything else, the way it looks, the texture the skin takes on as it grows bigger and bigger. But in reality, everything else comes into play when I'm observing the female form, especially the hips and thighs.

PS,

Awesome morphs above of Sasha and troubadours, woot!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 7, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> I would have done one with the second part too...but your derrière isn't featured in any of your bigcutie preview pics



OMG! That is so awesome! It made me smile so big when I saw the picture. Your very sweet to do that for me. KISSES!!!

Mr. Jigglesworth- Thats a great story! Gotta love it when someone gets your fat loving humor. 
PS... glad you liked the pics.


----------



## TS Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh wow, Sasha kisses! How do I make that happen again? 

It was my pleasure, so glad you liked it!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, I do love that, cause it saves from having to explain it or getting weird looks like *what's he on?*

Also gotta tell you I think that name under your Dim id, Fatty McButter-Pants is just the cutest ever, I wish I could meet a girl named that, I'd marry her so fast the butter would turn to cream=)


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, you sure are attractive!


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I usually fantasized about my lady expanding until she is wedged in a doorway on the way to the kitchen or something .. or you know, yeah, that'd be hot.


Have you seen _Leprechan 3_?


----------



## GPL (Sep 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i have the three you speak of. my lil underboob roll is catching up lately, it's pretty awesome



 :batting:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 10, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> I would have done one with the second part too...but your derrière isn't featured in any of your bigcutie preview pics



That is awesome belly magic TS!


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 14, 2007)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



you are stunning! if you ever desire aid achieving your dream, I would be more than willing, I would be honored, to help.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 16, 2007)

eyesforyou said:


> you are stunning! if you ever desire aid achieving your dream, I would be more than willing, I would be honored, to help.



aw thanks but i've already got someone :bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 16, 2007)

troubadours said:


> aw thanks but i've already got someone :bow:



Thats right! She's mine. 

(Trying to say this in a non creeptastic way)


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 16, 2007)

troubadours said:


> aw thanks but i've already got someone :bow:


I wish you the best of relationships!


----------



## Caine (Sep 16, 2007)

Ladies! C'mon! Don't be exclusive! Lemme in on the fun, I know how to enjoy things without needing of, bedroom activities and/or other needs! Sides, you two gals would be a hurricane of fun to be with!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats right! She's mine.
> 
> (Trying to say this in a non creeptastic way)



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

you heard her boys, back off!


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 17, 2007)

you two are amzing!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder about the reverse--what it would be like to have more than one belly roll .

And YES YES YES to the rounder fatter ass.



BigCutieSasha said:


> I love my big belly, but I have always wondered what it would be like to have one big belly roll rather than my two smaller belly rolls. And I would seriously, seriously love to have a rounder, fatter ass.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 16, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Another transportation-related squeeze sighting: The older wooden NYC subway benches have solid arm rests at fairly narrow intervals. A lot of big-bottomed commuters don't even bother to use these (a size discrimination issue, no doubt, for another board...), but occasionally I'll catch a particularly squishy bbw stuff her butt in there, against all apparent physical laws.



I sit on those all the time... it is a tight squeeze, but I think the fact that the armrests are wood keeps them from hurting my sides. I have come across quite a few broken ones (not by me), so who knows what happened there! 

And, speaking of turnstiles, the most crazy old-school narrow ones are at Yankees stadium. I'm midsize and can barely squeeze through them sideways.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I wonder about the reverse--what it would be like to have more than one belly roll .
> 
> And YES YES YES to the rounder fatter ass.





rounder fatter asses are sexy, I also like a girl who gets a belly hang.

What about both of them? Now that sounds cool. 

WAIT, what about legs? anyone like to see theighs get fatter?

BTW I'm trying to get to post # 300 soon.


----------



## altered states (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool this thread was resurrected - one of my all-time faves!



sweet&fat said:


> I sit on those all the time... it is a tight squeeze, but I think the fact that the armrests are wood keeps them from hurting my sides. I have come across quite a few broken ones (not by me), so who knows what happened there!



Indeed! Anyway, it's more proof to my theory that old-school urban planning was more human-friendly (even though people were presumably narrower back when those benches were installed). I'm waiting for the day they replace the old wooden benches with those number-11 envelope-sized revolving pieces of plastic that are used in certain London underground stations and bus shelters. They're perfect, as NO ONE can sit on those. Small skinny people flip off like tiddly winks, and larger people can't possibly position their butts in a comfortable way, as they spread over onto the metal support beams that divide them.

The new ferry terminal benches on the Manhattan side have wider-spaced armrests (though it's still great to spot a woman who barely squeezes in), but they're made out of the most awful stone-like composite material, the same stuff they make cheap countertops out of. I don't know what the overall commuting consensus is, but I long for the wooden versions that were there before (same as in the subways). For someone like me with no butt padding at all they're downright painful, and my GF, who has a decent amount, keeps slipping off them. 

Time to synthesize this into an article for Metropolis or ID, I guess...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 18, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Cool this thread was resurrected - one of my all-time faves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to stuff my butt into those benches only if there was no one else sitting there. The tight squeeze in the seat was snug for me but my arms and shoulders are so wide it muscles out anyone who is sitting beside me and I feel badly about it. I'm at least 60 pounds heavier than the last time I rode the NY transit system so I'm not sure if I can still squeeze in now. I'm both wider AND bellier so the answer to all the questions here is yes for me.


----------



## altered states (Dec 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I used to stuff my butt into those benches only if there was no one else sitting there. The tight squeeze in the seat was snug for me but my arms and shoulders are so wide it muscles out anyone who is sitting beside me and I feel badly about it. I'm at least 60 pounds heavier than the last time I rode the NY transit system so I'm not sure if I can still squeeze in now. I'm both wider AND bellier so the answer to all the questions here is yes for me.



I have really wide shoulders and the same issue. The trick is to get to the bench first, and make those around you lean outward. Otherwise I wind up leaning forward far enough to lick my knees. 

The Boston T has those scary automatic saloon door entrances (as in London), that I'm always paranoid will whack me in the balls if I'm not quick enough. I wonder how many BBW rumps have been tenderized over the years by those things...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> I have really wide shoulders and the same issue. The trick is to get to the bench first, and make those around you lean outward. Otherwise I wind up leaning forward far enough to lick my knees.
> 
> The Boston T has those scary automatic saloon door entrances (as in London), that I'm always paranoid will whack me in the balls if I'm not quick enough. I wonder how many BBW rumps have been tenderized over the years by those things...



The saloon doors is a new thing, not even a year old. I ride the T daily and have noticed a problem on two occasions. 


I went through the other day and some little dude crept up behind me and slipped through the doors directly behind me to avoid paying the fare. When this happened the machine made an unpleasant buzz as though an error had occured, but the door didn't slam closed. 
This morning I brought a boom box in to the office because I'm in charge of Christmas music in my department. I paid the fare and swung the box around in front of me. It protruded out like an electronic phallic symbol as I walked through and once I got as far as my ass the machine made that rude buzzing sound again. Once again the doors did not slam down on me but stayed open as a safety measure. The attendent looked up quickly but then went back to reading her paper when she saw who it was.

Ordinarily I don't have any issues with the machines trying to chew me alive and I'm fairly broad. It was something I was afraid of when they first opened but I'm feeling less uptight about it now.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, <3 the gorgeous gals around here. I'm left a little jealous after reading through most of this thread.

Also, for the thread, In real life I seem to get wider than I do, well, bellier.
My belly isn't very big, well, it is, but it isn't, I guess. I think for a woman my size it should probably be bigger. Maybe I'm just generalizing weight gain though, as everyone puts on weight differently, so I guess I just don't put on as much weight there as most people would.
On the other hand, maybe it's my own subconscious over-exaggerating things, but my hips seem disproportionately large. Like, to an almost comic extent, especially when I mentally compare myself to how I use to look, feel, walk etc when I was skinny.
Not that I mind, at all really, it's just something practically strange I notice about myself.

Edit, oh yeah, fantasies and all that jazz. I've never thought much about getting stuck anywhere. That thought never really occured to me, not that I fantasize a lot, but it never popped in mind. As for gaining weight in fantasies (I just realized how completely awkward I feel actually talking about this stuff, I sincerely hope I don't sound too uncomfortable.) I tend to gain a lot like how I do in real life. Sort of like widening out, mostly starting around my hip area and spreading from there. I think of my self, while day dreaming and fantasizing being all sorts of shapes and sizes, it sort of depends on my mood in a way, how I think about weight gain.


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry sweet_serenade, i saw, but my hips seem disproportionately large, and i got lost in a sea of thoughts.....

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: hips :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, thanks.
I'm glad there's some hip fans around. 
Yay for people that like curves.


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> sorry sweet_serenade, i saw, but my hips seem disproportionately large, and i got lost in a sea of thoughts.....
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: hips :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:





Sweet_Serenade said:


> Well, thanks.
> I'm glad there's some hip fans around.
> Yay for people that like curves.



"Some" hip fans? You haven't been paying enough attention young lady! *L* Yes, there are many hip fans around here. *raises hand* I for one have always been enamored of hips. Next to face, hips are what I notice most, and just the right curve can be quite hypnotic.


----------



## RenegadeRoy (Dec 21, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The saloon doors is a new thing, not even a year old. I ride the T daily and have noticed a problem on two occasions.
> 
> 
> I went through the other day and some little dude crept up behind me and slipped through the doors directly behind me to avoid paying the fare. When this happened the machine made an unpleasant buzz as though an error had occured, but the door didn't slam closed.
> ...



I ride the T every day and every day I fear getting 'the chop' as my friends and I call it. In my day I've seen only a handful of people get chopped by the charlie ticket machine, and size was not a common factor.


----------



## OutaTowner (Dec 22, 2007)

My fantasy for girls tends to go back and forth between the two; but usually if they are already bigger in one direction, I'd like to see them continue to go in that direction. Though I have found lately that I've been preferring wider over bellier. 

My girlfriend of two years [tomorrow! :-D ] is just kinda generally 1:1 for width and belly, and I actually dunno which way I'd like to see her expand. [But then again, I'm not sure if she knows who true of a FA I am. She'd like to see herself smaller, but I really would support her either way.] She is actually up about 75 from when I met her 4 years ago, but on the other hand she just had our beautiful baby daughter 5 months ago  And I did enjoy her big round belly (and she gained 80lbs just during those 9 months), and she really liked her's as well. 


I personally have always liked my own bigger self (250 now) and have done a first time gaining periods in the last year, and a good 90-95% of the 20lb gain went to my belly and upper body. I enjoyed watching it get bigger, but going into, I never really had a preference or a fantasy of me getting bigger in any one particular direction. Heh, ahwell. 


(I really need to do a formal introduction sometime, since I've been a lingerer for quite awhile now.)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> maybe it's my own subconscious over-exaggerating things, but my hips seem disproportionately large


 
Well, come on, we can't judge text only. = P I rank with the hip/ass/thigh lovers on this 'ere site.

I also swear I posted in this before, but I can find no evidence of such. Perhaps that was another moment I went for alt+F4 before I could hit "submit".

Anyhow, excellent morphs TS, particularly like troubadors' (again, the hips thing).

And on the OP subject... I do occasionally have periods where I became interested in the concept of self gain/self expansion. These tend to be very brief and moderately infrequent, and are accompanied by arousal at the thought of indulgence/gorging and/or gaining weight/getting fatter/growing in general. Usually, I have fantasies of getting a really fat belly. Nothing else, just a nice, fat gut, something where I'd be sitting at my computer, about as far back as possible yet still able to reach the mouse and keyboard, tummy up against the keyboard tray, some kind of candy or "sinful", fattening treat(s) close by, t-shirt riding way up...

Yeah, I fantasize about getting bellier, when I do so. Interestingly enough, the little bit of extra fat I've got on me right now is mostly in my belly/love handles and thighs. Coincidence?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm only 410 lbs. but would like to get somewhere between 550 and 700 lbs. both increasing my belly hang and getting a bigger butt, oh and of course bigger breasts.


----------



## Artflsoul (Jan 29, 2008)

I know I got here late but I feel compelled to say something. This is a great thread! I think I am more aroused by fat talk than images. My fantasies pretty much are always about a growing belly. Sometimes my own but mostly a woman. I find fat talk extremely arousing... I always imagine my wife, lover, girlfriend, whatever, holding her belly and telling me how fat she has gotten. In extreme fantasies, I imagine her propped up in bed, wearing tight pajamas, with her legs spread allowing her stomach to rest on the mattress in front of her.

Sometimes I imagine myself being stuffed and fattened until my belly is almost a separate appendage... Sitting in a chair being fed while my stomach is protruding and hanging below my thighs.

There is always a line between fantasy and reality of course.


----------



## Skeptiker84 (Jan 31, 2008)

I know it might sound kinky, but iam glad iam developing rather feminine curves ( iam a male ! ). 

Most of the weight i gained so far is going into my thighs/butt/hips , my chest is developing quite good aswell  .

So iam a "wider" type. I like fat-aprons and huuge hips
and since iam gonna get neat moobs iam pretty satisfied with the way my body is growing


----------



## dan (Feb 2, 2008)

I've noticed almost all past bbw girlfriends try to squeeze their fat thighs and ass into my jeans. Is this also a turn on for alot of girls?????? It always happens..


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

I read stories of women gain serious amounts of weight... from ssbbw to beyond! But i love the ones that start of with a thin women who grows too big to fit through doors and her partner has to widen the doors..... It really really turns me on to see really big women struggling to get passed parked cars and their hugh bellies rubbing on their knees....... Oh the joys of fantasy


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> I'm only 410 lbs. but would like to get somewhere between 550 and 700 lbs. both increasing my belly hang and getting a bigger butt, oh and of course bigger breasts.



I've never seen a women at 700lbs.... that would be amazing to see but surely you wouldn't be able to walk??? Still a lovely image


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 16, 2008)

I really want big legs. I remember when I was in high school there was this girl who was chubby but she had HUGE legs and ass.....I wished I could have them. But the thing is, my stomach grows and my butt grows but my legs stay pretty much the same. I wish there was something I could do to get my legs to grow bigger. 

Its frustrating.


----------



## Caine (Mar 16, 2008)

wait, you're asying you had a friend in high school who stayed relatively the same above the waist but her thighs and legs grew out huge? Well, I certainly hope someone can help you out there jenna, that type of bbw is pretty uncommon.


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 17, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I really want big legs. I remember when I was in high school there was this girl who was chubby but she had HUGE legs and ass.....I wished I could have them. But the thing is, my stomach grows and my butt grows but my legs stay pretty much the same. I wish there was something I could do to get my legs to grow bigger.
> 
> Its frustrating.



Oh i wish someone like you lived near me !!!!!!


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 24, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I really want big legs. I remember when I was in high school there was this girl who was chubby but she had HUGE legs and ass.....I wished I could have them. But the thing is, my stomach grows and my butt grows but my legs stay pretty much the same. I wish there was something I could do to get my legs to grow bigger.
> 
> Its frustrating.



i think you just could keep growing until you fwwl our legs are big enought, i wish you good look piling fat on them.


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 14, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I really want big legs. I remember when I was in high school there was this girl who was chubby but she had HUGE legs and ass.....I wished I could have them. But the thing is, my stomach grows and my butt grows but my legs stay pretty much the same. I wish there was something I could do to get my legs to grow bigger.



Back in the days when miniskirts came on the scene, I remember people claiming that wearing skirts in cold weather makes your legs get fat (the extra fat provides insulation).

Not sure if it's true, but worth a try!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 15, 2009)

DrFeeder said:


> Back in the days when miniskirts came on the scene, I remember people claiming that wearing skirts in cold weather makes your legs get fat (the extra fat provides insulation).
> 
> Not sure if it's true, but worth a try!



Not even close to true...where you carry your weight is all based on genetics! Not a good idea to give advice that would imperil someone's life, ie. running around in the cold in a short skirt could get someone sickie hypothermia, a cold or pneumonia. This premise is almost as ridiculous as the old urban legend of sitting on a heating pad so your butt gets bigger...just not happening.

That said, some people start to get fat in places they haven't when they reach a certain point. There is no way to know when or if this will happen, so proceed with caution. I had an ex who was relatively flat chested in spite of being supersized. After she gained about 100 pounds, her chest started to catch up with the rest of her. I have also seen the reverse.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 16, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> As I posted in the "being in my 30's" thread, I've been having these mini fantasies flash through my mind lately. In them, what I see is myself in bed, indulging on sweets, and immediately growing exceptionally fatter. Specifically, I see my belly getting so large it grows to cover the bed, spreading my legs, and then hanging off the end of my bed. Yes, it's intense. Yes, it's only a fantasy. It turns me on to no end; I'll tell you that.
> 
> What's funny is that in my non-fantasy musings on weight gain, I imagine myself getting wider. I imagine my hips and butt swelling and how it would/will feel to brush both sides of a door frame as I walk through--or to have to squeeze through to get through at all.
> 
> ...




Great thread,

I am a BHM, and tend to put weight on my belly that is a soft belly not a "Gut" and I say that I am happy with that, I also have a large ass for a man and saddles, my wish is to be round, to expand in every direction and to hang down as well, I must admit that if my belly was to hang down and look flat then that would not be as good as if it stayed full and sticking way out in front as well, I guess gravity will decide. My stomack has started to go south and it rubs on my legs more and more to feel the weight pushing on your upper legs and feel your mass more from side to side as you walk I such a turn on, and it make you think if you had a few more lbs how would that feel, I also love the developing rolls of fat on my back, hell its all good.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

So I want hips, but it's just not happening!
I've put a little thickness in my thighs, which took months, but all my fat is in my belly! I can't get wide!  (i love my belly! thats not a complaint!)
I mean looking at me from the front I look like some "chubby" girl, only when I turn to the side do I appear to be of any real substance.

I love buffet booths! I love trying to squeeze in get comfy and then have someone bring me food, then later(much later ) trying to squeeze out... 

I think my favorite is going to CiCis and gorging until the seat belt doesn't fit on the ride home!


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 21, 2009)

> Not even close to true...where you carry your weight is all based on genetics! Not a good idea to give advice that would imperil someone's life, ie. running around in the cold in a short skirt could get someone sickie hypothermia, a cold or pneumonia.



Easy on the drama Mikey, but you're right it's based on genetics- but nothing wrong in trying different things too



> I'm only 410 lbs. but would like to get somewhere between 550 and 700 lbs. both increasing my belly hang and getting a bigger butt, oh and of course bigger breasts.


 :wubu:



> I really want big legs. I remember when I was in high school there was this girl who was chubby but she had HUGE legs and ass.....I wished I could have them. But the thing is, my stomach grows and my butt grows but my legs stay pretty much the same. I wish there was something I could do to get my legs to grow bigger.


 :wubu: 

Oh my, I love the women here...


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

TS Monkey said:


> Two girls discussing their stuck-in-a-doorway fantasies?
> 
> Am I dreaming or dead?



I was thinking the same thing it seems too good to be true.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

I defenitely vote for "wider"!


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

troubadours said:


> a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> View attachment 25130



Sure she can.  Let me tell you, you already have great hips.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Feb 25, 2009)

Why do we have to choose between the two? I think wider AND more belly is the best! I love girls with huge round, thick thighs, and a soft, ever expanding double/triple belly. All those rolls are such an amazingly beautiful sight. :wubu:


----------



## geekybibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

What a great thread!

In fantasy, it's usually about the belly, though in real life, I'm more the hippy type. When I imagine my ideal body, I'd have a squishy round belly, but it would definitely be overwhelmed by broad hips and a full curvy ass.

I loved reading everyone's thoughts on getting stuck. While I wouldn't want to actually get stuck, I love when my hips brush against both sides of the door frame. One of my other private pleasures is when I swing my hips into the gaps between the rows of seats while I walk down the aisle of an airplane so I can get through quickly without needing to walk sideways. Now squishing myself into the airplane seat, that's not nearly so much fun!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2009)

Jennabelle all mine goes to the hips,butt and thighs belly too but not as much.
I find myself moving the seat up in my car so that my belly will touch the wheel but my knees are in the dash!Not very comfy.
I am getting a little wider in the hips and my legs which is pretty neat.
The sterring wheel thing is a big turn on for me tho'.
The stuck idea could be fun too just don't know if I want to get that big.
I was going into a gas station last week to use the ladies room and a very sexy body builder type guy was coming out of the men's room and the halway was really small and I had to turn and my belly rubbed his backside and he said I,m sorry pardon me miss I said the pleasure was all mine.
OMG I had to splash water on my face I got sooo hot and botherd!!


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Jennabelle all mine goes to the hips,butt and thighs belly too but not as much.
> I find myself moving the seat up in my car so that my belly will touch the wheel but my knees are in the dash!Not very comfy.
> I am getting a little wider in the hips and my legs which is pretty neat.
> The sterring wheel thing is a big turn on for me tho'.
> ...




This description sounds like an angel in a car. hehehehehe :happy:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks shin such a sweet thing to say.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 7, 2009)

Wider or bellier. Hmmm. If you would have asked me this 10 years ago, I would have said Wider in a heart beat. 

Now, it really doesn't matter as I love all types of bbws and ended up married to one who has both a huge belly AND wide hips. The amusing thing is that she's said that she would love to get rid of her belly and transfer it to her hips and ass instead (gotta love being with a bi girl)

Though I do have a weakness for wideness still. There's a certain appeal to seeing a woman with a smaller waist and huge hips.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 7, 2009)

For me personally, bellier. I've always wanted a wide belly that hangs just above my knees. But I don't really like having huge hips or ass or anything like that, I just want the belly really. Though its gotta have shape to it, which i suppose somewhat comes from getting wider, so I really don't know


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 8, 2009)

hmmmm when ever i think about it i want to be extremely wide. the belly will be a big part of course cause my hips and belly and everything seem to grow together. but i want to get stuff in alot of things even on the l like alot of people have mentioned or even having to use the handicap door at the train station.
its a dream 
for being such a fat city chicago dosent always acomedate for it


----------



## Weeze (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, when I think about what I'd want, I totally wish I had more of a hip-y shape. I'm pretty, ya know, straight down and part of me almost doesn't feel like it's very feminine? I'm definitly mostly boobs/belly, and I guess boobs are feminine but, I don't know. haha. it's not the same


----------



## Cors (Mar 9, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Well, when I think about what I'd want, I totally wish I had more of a hip-y shape. I'm pretty, ya know, straight down and part of me almost doesn't feel like it's very feminine? I'm definitly mostly boobs/belly, and I guess boobs are feminine but, I don't know. haha. it's not the same



Me too! I am all boobs and bones but I would kill for wide hips, a round butt and plush thighs. 

Wide hips just scream femininity to me, though I have a major weakness for androgynous/masculine women who are apple-shaped.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2009)

Big hips and a wide squishy butts are too cute on a guy:wubu:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Big hips and a wide squishy butts are too cute on a guy:wubu:


 then im ur man hehe :smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2009)

C13 you are a very bad boy!


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Tracii said:


> C13 you are a very bad boy!



one of the many things i am. i know u like


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 12, 2009)

You know, as my belly gets bigger, I get wider--just because it sits on and spills over my hips anyway.  So I guess I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Mar 16, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> You know, as my belly gets bigger, I get wider--just because it sits on and spills over my hips anyway.  So I guess I have the best of both worlds.



You have no idea how hot that sounds :wubu: I'll now be thinking about soft bellies spilling over soft round thighs for the rest of the day.

Thanks :smitten:


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 17, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> You know, as my belly gets bigger, I get wider--just because it sits on and spills over my hips anyway.  So I guess I have the best of both worlds.



That sounds so sexy.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd have to say I would rather a nice big round soft jiggly tummy that hangs over the top of my pants and peeks out the bottom of my shirt...ooohh and a wide soft jiggly butt as well would be awesome!
I can only dream...


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2009)

MJ you can have all that if you put in a solid effort.:eat1:


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

Tracci  yeah you're right! lol. I suppose it will happen, especially with the amount i'm eating at the moment!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 14, 2009)

Well my new weight has pretty much all gone to my tummy. I'm getting bellier. Which I like. 

View attachment 100_0917.JPG


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 15, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Haha, I have to SQUEEEEEZE through the turnstile things. I have to like go in sideways and lift my bag up.



Next time you go shopping I'd love to carry your bag !!! :eat2:

This sexy snippet pushed a big fantasy button for me....so thanks for making an old stonehead chuckle n'all !


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2009)

I did have to turn to go thru a turnstile the otherday for the first time.


----------

